# National Forest - Non WMA Hunting



## m_califf (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd be curious to hear some thoughts or experiences on hunting National Forest land that lies outside of the WMA boundaries?


----------



## PaDawg (Aug 11, 2011)

I've hunted NF and WMAs for many years now and don't find much difference.  The best part of hunting non-WMA areas is the lack of other hunters.  Don't get me wrong, there are areas where it gets busy, but most of the I have it all to myself.  Game wise, I haven't seen more or less between the areas.  The worst thing I can say is I've seen a lot of stray dogs that weren't my best friend!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 11, 2011)

NF lands can have more hunting pressure than WMAs, but if you do
a bit of homework they offer good hunting all thru the season....

Like PaDawg said, if you play your cards right you can hunt vast
tracts of land with little hunting pressure...


----------



## allenww (Aug 11, 2011)

*NF hunting*

I don't hunt much any more, but I do like to wander.

Anywhere close to people, as you indicated, has a population of feral dogs that range anywhere from just wanting to be close to running on sight. 

 I have been around dogs a long time, but these should be watched simply because there is seldom just one, as dogs are naturally pack animals.  Because many of them are at most second generation, they are always hungry. 

With that caveat, I will probably walk in the woods til I am dead.  You just have to be more careful than 50 years ago, and I no longer take my dog.

   wa


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh... poor game habitat, mismanaged (though I don't put the blame on the USFS), few deer, restrictive bag limits.... but I love it.  Where else can you walk for miles through the woods hunting without coming across pavement or houses for only the cost of a hunting liscense?


----------



## m_califf (Aug 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the replies*

Sounds pretty much like I imagined.  I'm going hunting again for the first time in many years.  I have one spot to hunt with my brother and was looking for ideas for alternative places.  I might have to look over the maps and see what I can come up with!


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 14, 2011)

Not all the map boundries are accurate for hunting purposes so watch for areas that are being leased by/for clubs. most clubs will post the area well. 
I have a map right now that clearly indicates our club is part of the national forest land, however it is a Private club owned by an individual...


----------



## m_califf (Aug 14, 2011)

*that's interesting*

Of course scouting would be in order after checking the maps!  Definitely don't want to be anywhere I'm not supposed to be.


----------



## Fire Eater (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't hunted private property in years...we moved to Lumpkin county in 1997 and I needed a place to hunt so I picked the closest place on the Chattahoochee National Forest map. Good move. The beast in my avatar came from there; 115 5/8 B & C. Yes, they are a lot fewer up here than in Jones, Greene or Hancock but a fifteen minute drive and the cost of license makes up for that.

First order of business is to get a national forest map, either from their office on Cleveland Hwy in Gainesville or online. It will show the many blocks of government land and adjoining private property. Using this map you can determine property boundaries that are indicated on trees with red paint. By the way, the same instructions would apply if you are hunting Oconee NF below Athens OUTSIDE OF REDLANDS (has state WMA rules).

One constant is that the further back in the wilderness that you go the less likely you are to see deer...best hunting is close to food sources that tend to be on private land. A ridgeline or just under a ridgeline is a natural deer path to and from such sources.

Public land here in the mountains will be your best bet for a bear...saw one mid July on 60 north of Dahlonega.

You will get a lot of good exercise huntng the national forest...I'm in the best shape about January.


----------



## Fire Eater (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't hunted private property in years...we moved to Lumpkin county in 1997 and I needed a place to hunt so I picked the closest place on the Chattahoochee National Forest map. Good move. The beast in my avatar came from there; 115 5/8 B & C. Yes, they are a lot fewer up here than in Jones, Greene or Hancock but a fifteen minute drive and the cost of license makes up for that.

First order of business is to get a national forest map, either from their office on Cleveland Hwy in Gainesville or online. It will show the many blocks of government land and adjoining private property. Using this map you can determine property boundaries that are indicated on trees with red paint. By the way, the same instructions would apply if you are hunting Oconee NF below Athens OUTSIDE OF REDLANDS (has state WMA rules).

One constant is that the further back in the wilderness that you go the less likely you are to see deer...best hunting is close to food sources that tend to be on private land. A ridgeline or just under a ridgeline is a natural deer path to and from such sources.

Public land here in the mountains will be your best bet for a bear...saw one mid July on 60 north of Dahlonega.

You will get a lot of good exercise huntng the national forest...I'm in the best shape about January.


----------

